# Sabre 408 error



## daikin (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello friends. I participated in a forum.

I'm using a router saber 408. Machine zero this morning to come to "the orient" There scanning. When scanning machines normally have to come to the front. But the machine to machine zero is heading toward the back side and then "Orienting!! Y axis error'm having trouble with this error.

I would be glad if you could help.

Sincerely.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ahmet Can.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Ahmet, welcome to the forum.


----------



## daikin (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you guys.


----------

